# Kung Pow: Enter the Fist...Dumbest movie I have ever liked.



## Average Joey (Jan 7, 2005)

Anybody else?


----------



## blhowes (Jan 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Average Joey_
> Anybody else?


Based on this review, I think I'd like to see it:


> Kung Pow: Enter the Fist is a movie within a movie, created to spoof the martial arts genre. Writer/director Steve Oedekerk uses contemporary characters and splices them into a 1970s kung-fu film, weaving the new and old together. As the main character, The Chosen One, Oedekerk sets off to avenge the deaths of his parents at the hands of kung-fu legend Master Pain. Along the way, he encounters some strange characters, one of which is a cow trained in the martial arts.



...a cow trained in the martial arts? I've gotta see it. Is it out on video/DVD?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 7, 2005)

_Dumb and Dumber_ may be the dumbest of the dumb movies that I have ever likely liked. 

Anybody ever see _The Attack of the Killer Tomatoes_? 

[Edited on 7-1-2005 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## BobVigneault (Jan 7, 2005)

That was a great one Andrew. (There's a nip in the air.)


----------



## blhowes (Jan 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Average Joey_
> Anybody else?


BTW, when I first read the title to your thread, my first thought was that the guy from American Idle now has a movie out - remember the oriental fellow (what's his name?) that couldn't sing at all and probably made a mint singing, "She bangs"

...if that were the case, I think I'd have to pass on seeing the movie


----------



## BobVigneault (Jan 7, 2005)

Bob, William Hung is making a movie. Truth IS stranger than fiction.

LOS ANGELES (Zap2it.com) - "American Idol" reject William Hung has parlayed his dubious celebrity into a movie career.

The 21-year-old civil engineering student makes his silver screen debut in the Cantonese-language film "Where Is Mama's Boy?," reports the AP.

The action comedy features Hung as a street vendor who becomes pals with Foon Ma, a music club owner played by Hong Kong star Nancy Sit.

Just as he did on "American Idol," Hung wants to project a positive attitude and be a good role model in his blossoming acting career.

"I would like to preserve a good image and not play the bad guy or do anything that's obscene," says the Hong Kong-born entertainer.

Hung horrified and delighted audiences alike on the third season of "American Idol" with his out-of-tune rendition of Ricky Martin's "She Bangs." His subsequent album "Inspiration" has sold more than 100,000 copies.

"Where Is Mama's Boy?" opens in Singapore on Thursday, Jan. 6.


----------



## daveb (Jan 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> _Dumb and Dumber_ may be the dumbest of the dumb movies that I have ever likely liked.



That is a funny movie!


----------



## sastark (Jan 7, 2005)

I haven't seen "Kung Fu", but I have seen other things by the director, Steve Oedekerk. Has any one seen "Thumb Wars"? Or "Bat-thumb"? Completely hilarious. If Kung Fu is even close to the same level as these other "films", then I'm going to have to go see it.


----------



## blhowes (Jan 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maxdetail_
> Bob, William Hung is making a movie. Truth IS stranger than fiction.


Somehow, that doesn't surprise me.

It use to irritate me to no end listening to him sing "She Bangs", but I've gotta hand it to the guy. He's certainly made some good career moves and has taken advantage of opportunities within his grasp.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maxdetail_
> Bob, William Hung is making a movie. Truth IS stranger than fiction.



Shouldn't his 15 minutes of fame be up by now?


----------



## openairboy (Jan 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by maxdetail_
> ...



Yes, about 9 months ago, but he (or should I say his agent) is still milking it. It's dry, it's over, let it go. 

You have to love the fact that he wants to be a "good guy" and not play anything "obscene". I don't know too much about William or Hollywood, but I bet this guy has all sorts of "bad boy" scripts that he is reading over and that are being sent to his agent. I'm sure they want him as Norman Bates in the "Psycho" remake or one of the new "Screams". He is easily the next Brad Pitt or Tom Cruise, so directors and producers are going to demand the obscene from him. I just hope he is able to keep stand his ground and turn down the millions for these type of films.

openairboy


----------

